# Bad vsti performance. CPU or an audio interface.



## LeDDel (Mar 9, 2021)

hello everybody, I have some vsti's that are causing me pops and clicks. mainly granular type instruments.
would it be preferable to get a new better audio interface (right now i'm using a usb DAC with asio4all), or get a stronger CPU ? (i have ryzen 1800x).


----------



## AndreasHe (Mar 22, 2021)

Asio4all? But isn't that the software emulation if you want to use any soundcard? This has a bad performance. Select the driver from your DAC. What DAC do you have?

Regarding CPUs: For music a better performance you get with less cores with more GHz. When you are rendering a score in realtime it uses a core and not multicore. Usually AMD has more cores with less Ghz. With Intel you may find higher Ghz per core with less cores.

But in your case, start with the DAC and select the right driver. Best DAC might be from RME, but very expensive.


----------



## LeDDel (Mar 23, 2021)

ya, Asio4all. i am using jds labs OL DAC, didn't find ASIO drivers for it.


----------



## MarcusD (Mar 23, 2021)

Also using a 1800x with but with an ID14 and don't have any major issue. Unless that DAC has it's own drivers, I wouldn't use Asio4all at all.

1800x performs best at a 512 buffer or greater on projects with a lot of instrument tracks and plugins going on. It's SC performance is no where near as good as the newer gens, so you can't really run large projects at lower 64 or 128 buffer settings, smaller projects you can.

If recording audio, lower buffers are fine. But lots of VIs and you'll need to go 512 or higher and your DAC + it's driver will also play a roll in how well it performs.


----------



## AndreasHe (Mar 23, 2021)

Yep, so do anything to get away from Asio4all, that will do the trick. And yes the driver quality takes also part. But those are boundled to the hardware. Means if you are going to buy a new DAC, check the forum for recommendations.


----------

